# 67 gto lap and sash seat belts info



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i would like to fit retractable lap and sash style seat belts to my hardtop 67 gto, does anyone know if there are factory anchor points under the roof lining? or any suggestions on how best to fit them ? maybe to rear pillar i'm not sure but any ideas please, thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yes 67 has an anchor point on the roof line right by the coat hook


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

great thanks...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is a pic.....see the (2) threaded holes just forward of the coat hook? That is for the lap belt mount. Eric


----------

